
Making It Big In Software: Google's Peter Norvig - niyazpk
http://www.informationweek.com/news/hardware/utility_ondemand/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=DMDTK3VEZUHLNQE1GHPSKH4ATMY32JVN?articleID=224900261&pgno=1&queryText=&isPrev=
======
abecedarius
"I'm also proud that I had a small part to play in ... Remote Agent, the first
AI program ever to control a spacecraft. I didn't specify or write any of the
software myself..."

He did fix a bug in it, though -- in a way. :-) That is, back then I noticed a
mistake in the unification code which he'd previously pointed out as a common
one: <http://norvig.com/unify-bug.pdf>

(That particular bit of the code was by HN user 'lisper', incidentally.)

------
gkoberger
"I'm very pragmatic and try to measure the impact I've had by multiplying the
number of people I've done something for by the average impact on them."

I think, deep down, this is why any of us get up and go to work every day.
He's truly lucky to be able to help hundreds of millions of people- this is
much more rewarding than any paycheck he gets from Google.

~~~
ludwigvan
This reminded me of the following comment from Steve Jobs:

"You know, I've been thinking about it. How many people are going to be using
the Macintosh? A million? No, more than that. In a few years, I bet five
million people will be booting up their Macintoshes at least once a day."

"Well, let's say you can shave 10 seconds off of the boot time. Multiply that
by five million users and thats 50 million seconds, every single day. Over a
year, that's probably dozens of lifetimes. So if you make it boot ten seconds
faster, you've saved a dozen lives. That's really worth it, don't you think?"

[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&s...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Saving_Lives.tx):

~~~
zandorg
Whereas Facebook is trying to waste the time of the most people.

~~~
dillydally
Computers are for spreadsheets, not for talking with friends!

~~~
jacquesm
What about forums?

~~~
dillydally
Not allowed! Computers are serious business.

------
coffee
"People get out of balance when they see their value as being able to respond
quickly. If I see myself as a machine for answering email, then my work life
would never stop because my email never stops. If instead I see my value as
separating the important from the unimportant and making good decisions on the
important..."

Good stuff...

------
adambyrtek
I was a bit disappointed by the interview. It's very short, shallow and the
selection of questions is very predictable. There is a much better interview
with Peter Norvig in Coders at Work. <http://www.codersatwork.com/peter-
norvig.html>

------
cybernetics
Making it Big in Software is a career guide for geeks - and a damn good one.
If you've been in the business for less than 15 years it's a great read, and
can really change your professional life for the better.

The Norvig interview was just one of 17 interviews with major personalities.
These interviews are only about 1/3 of the book. The chapter content (the
other 2/3rd of the book) provides great insights on everything from technical
skills, to people and project management, how to get faster promotions,
successful project proposals, and even how to launch a successful startup.

Lots of good stories, cold hard metrics and practical advice. Clearly some
serious time went into writing this. Have a look at the Amazon.com reviews.

Here's the list of people interviewed in the book. A nice mix of CEOs/techies,
young/old, men/women, free software versus commercial software leaders,
academics/entrepreneurs. Really big names. 1\. Steve Wozniak, Inventor, Apple
computer 2\. John Schwarz, CEO, Business Objects 3\. James Gosling, Inventor,
Java programming language 4\. Marissa Mayer, Google VP, Search Products and
User Experience 5\. Jon Bentley, Author, Programming Pearls 6\. Marc Benioff,
CEO and founder, Salesforce.com 7\. Grady Booch, IBM Fellow and co-founder
Rational Software 8\. Bjarne Stroustrup, Inventor, C++ programming language
9\. David Vaskevitch, Microsoft CTO 10\. Linus Torvalds, Creator, Linux
operating system kernel 11\. Richard Stallman, Founder, Free software movement
12\. Peter Norvig, Google’s Director of Research 13\. Mark Russinovich,
Microsoft Fellow and Windows Architect 14\. Tom Malloy, Adobe Chief Software
Architect 15\. Diane Greene, Co-founder and past CEO of VMware 16\. Robert
Kahn, Co-inventor, the Internet 17\. Ray Tomlinson, Inventor, email

Also some nice quotes from James Hamilton Distinguised Engineer and VP at
Amazon.com, and Alan Kay, coinventor of SmallTalk, OOP, and a major
contributor to modern GUIs and dynamic interpretted languages.

An impresisve book and a fun and useful read.

------
thomas11
Does anyone know the "Making it Big in Software" book? Is it any good?

~~~
hello_moto
I checked the reviews and the TOC at Amazon. It looks like the book could be a
career changer for some people (depending on how you read it and what you get
out of it).

I probably won't buy it since I've already decided what matters for me in the
long run. But for some who's still looking for guidance or clarification,
could be worth it.

------
tzury
single page

[http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml...](http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=224900261)

------
fierarul
Don't bother downloading the PDF with the book-chapter. The article is
identical.

------
aycangulez
Norvig's pet peeve: 'Programmers and product managers who can't think about
their product from the user's point of view. As Alan Cooper puts it, "The
inmates are running the asylum."'

Indeed.

~~~
gruseom
I doubt that Norvig would endorse Cooper's even more insane idea for fixing
the problem, though, which is to create a ruling class of "designers" to stand
between programmers and users.

------
cybernetics
And here is the new 2010 book the interview is from. Best career guide for
geeks avaiable IMHO:

<http://bit.ly/b08auR>

------
gcb
This "interview" is as interesting as the back of a cereal box.

What a waste of a good opportunity

